# Breitling Navitimer Quartz 2300 ..saved



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Picked this up a couple of months ago....it had a slight issue, and the movements in these are like rocking horse poo....

Luckily for me a gentlemen i know said he would have a look at it for me.....and he came through.....works perfectly now.

This one is the Iraqi Airforce issue model...so has probably seen some action...but overall its in pretty good shape.

















.

An interesting piece i think you will agree, and the forerunner of the Pluton and Jupiter models.

Keith.

_My special thanks to Brian._


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to see its been fixed up. Ive seen quite a few on fleabay that have no movements in them or are advertised as dead


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine says hello h34r: I noticed at the weekend it had stopped :cry2: here's hoping it's just the battery :huh: near on imposible to repair 










Mike


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Mine says hello h34r: I noticed at the weekend it had stopped :cry2: here's hoping it's just the battery :huh: near on imposible to repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it might be worth getting a spare movment I have seen 3 go on ebay recentley here they are. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BREITLING-Movement-E...%3A1%7C294%3A50

this ones high at Â£80 normally they go for less around Â£40 & Â£56 the last two I guess he has loads of em as he advertises all the time.

Keith do you still have that Windrider ' Sextant ' Chronograph for sale?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats intresting Phill, thanks 

I'm hoping mine is just the battery as display and hands have stoped.

Mike


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MIKE said:


> Thats intresting Phill, thanks
> 
> I'm hoping mine is just the battery as display and hands have stoped.
> 
> Mike


He sells the cases for them as well and other bits as well watch him as it might just be worth buying an extra one in case you could even pick up a non working one and rescue it :tongue2:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

MIKE said:


> Mine says hello h34r: I noticed at the weekend it had stopped :cry2: here's hoping it's just the battery :huh: near on imposible to repair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reckon if its both Mike, it will be the battery....

Odd, your inner bezel is in a diiferent position to mine ( in relation to the outer ) is it supposed to move independantly?

Still, haven;t found any instructions...not to worry, will most likely flip it very soon anyhow.

Phil, Sextant has gone i am afraid.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

KEITHT said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Mine says hello h34r: I noticed at the weekend it had stopped :cry2: here's hoping it's just the battery :huh: near on imposible to repair
> ...


OK Keith

I bought some reprint instructions off ebay they were only Â£12 0r so look here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BREITLING-Bedienungs...%3A1%7C294%3A30


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Odd, your inner bezel is in a diiferent position to mine ( in relation to the outer ) is it supposed to move independantly?


No, they move together, strange :huh: one of our watches has it in the wrong place 

Mike

P.s re-read the quote and changed the reply to match


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

MIKE said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Odd, your inner bezel is in a diiferent position to mine ( in relation to the outer ) is it supposed to move independantly?
> ...


It does, but is in a different position to yours...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > KEITHT said:
> ...


Looking at another pic, yours is right mine is wrong :cry2:

Mike


----------

